# Quick trip after work



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok I know I'm going to hear about it when some read this ( namely Wannabe A )
But I got a wild hair and went out last night after work and let just say it was cccccooooooollllldddddddd . Got to the spot around 3 am or so to a pretty much low tide ,fished till 8 and watch the sun rise , took 2 real nice schoolies the fattiest 26 1/2 and a 22 . Caught 6 in all on gulp minnows and gulp turtle back worms looks like eels on a 1/4 oz black jig heads.
Packed it in for the day and got home to the GF tellling me that the pest control guy would be here at 11 got an hour sleep then 10 hr days work aaaaarrrrruuuuuggggg  the price we pay to fish.
Can't wait till I get my New Playsport vid cam and start make video.




jerry


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Perty work, Jerry! My truck decided to blow a saprk plug out of the head Sunday morning on the way back from the outer banks. Hopefully I'll be fishing this weekend though. Then I can finally get the light back to you.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

go when you get a chance.(good report):fishing


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Must have gotten my last message to you deleted, huh? Oh well....

Maybe the "spot" tonight, since the ships are out!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Must have gotten my last message to you deleted, huh? Oh well....
> 
> Maybe the "spot" tonight, since the ships are out!


*?*


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, guys, feel like trying a different spot in the York River tonight? I'm considering either the HRBT or the refinery pier. The launch close to the pier requires two guys to carry kayaks to the water.
Todd F.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Give me a call Todd and we'll set it up. Jerry works 2nd shift, so he's not off till 11:30.


----------

